# Old lT 11 Mower needs some parts



## Boyle (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here so forgive me if it looks like I don't know what I'm doing because I probably don't. I got this old mower given to me and it needs parts for the Jack shafts or Blade shaft Housing assy. The model # is 502.602111 Serial# 1683 . The numbers won't come up with sears. Any help would be welcome. :wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.After looking around the net for awhile,this is as close as I could find to your model number.Other sites say it was made by murray for Sears.See if it matches your tractor.Hope this helps.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1509200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=502254280


----------



## Boyle (Jul 4, 2013)

*Old Lt 11*

Thanks I will give it a try. Even if I could find a deck that was close I probably could modify it.I like doing stuff like that! Thanks again, I'm not sure if this is the way to reply.


----------

